
Unifying our fragmented health data requires a common storage repository - daedalus2718
https://medium.com/@daedalus2718/unifying-our-fragmented-health-data-requires-a-common-storage-repository-a97b88c64225
======
tyler274
Currenting using samsung health and google fit for most of my data, but actual
medical data linkage is harder till fda approvals i bet.

~~~
daedalus2718
Do you have your medical records from doctors in there as well? In my
experience, that's the hardest stuff to get efficiently.

